# Breaking Bounds - A Ski Movie



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/152181781

So often in life we are overcome with stress, fear, and uncertainty. With the rapid growth and transformation of the world, we allow the smallest things to affect us at a grand level. Society has become so condensed that we often get so caught up in such insignificant affairs. This is the result of modern cities. The only places free from this hectic community are the mountains. The mountains are one of the only places that have been isolated from this depression. The mountains are perfectly pure, wild, and free. It's a place to escape all of our daily trials. When we go into the mountains, all stress is released and we become one with the world.


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

Enjoyed it. Thanks for sticking to real cameras, and for including tele skiers.


----------

